#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Siamreap. What a difference 30 years makes

## beerlaodrinker

Just arrived in temple town after a long and boring drive from stung treng and immediatly got lost looking for the hotel i booked. Havent been here for 30 years. Astounded how busy it is. Turns out i wasnt to far away and offered a tuk tuk driver $2 to show me where it was. Gonna stay 3 or 4 nights will keep the car parked up and just use tuk tuks i reckon. Safer? Will kick of with a few swallys on pub street for starters.

----------


## wasabi

Those Khema replica statues for sale along the roadside, do any tourists buy them, that stone must cost a ton of money to ship it home. ?
Can you ask them, how much to post home ?

----------


## terry57

I was there a few months ago , first time back in 13 years. 

Really big difference as ya say, place was a dirty shit house before. 

Now the city center is very clean and around Pub Street it has got a brilliant vibe happening. 

Quite enjoyed it but by fook it was hot. 

Done a huge amount of work at the Temples, well worth the entrance fee.

----------


## sabang

Siem Reap, Snooky, Kampot, Battambang, and of course good old PP- all of these places have undergone remarkable transformations. All boast decent sized, & growing, expat communities too- and thus far at least, Cambodia seems to take a fairly welcoming attitude to them. It's no surprise there is an ongoing exodus of Thailand based expats to cambo.

It's politics remains a concern (but where can't you say that in the local region?), but you've come a long way from Pol Pot days cambo. Kudos.

----------


## Dillinger

The highlight for me was shootin an AK47 at the range.

I shudder to think how boring it was 30 years ago :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Wow, going to the worlds largest religious complex and finding the highlight shooting an AK. Are you a mussie dillie? Hell, I'd have let you shoot mine for free, range is right out front. Paper plates are extra, ha ha.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Siem Reap, Snooky, Kampot, Battambang, and of course good old PP- all of these places have undergone remarkable transformations. All boast decent sized, & growing, expat communities too- and thus far at least, Cambodia seems to take a fairly welcoming attitude to them. It's no surprise there is an ongoing exodus of Thailand based expats to cambo.
> 
> It's politics remains a concern (but where can't you say that in the local region?), but you've come a long way from Pol Pot days cambo. Kudos.


Im finding the cambos to be a fairly switched on and weloming bunch of fookers. 50 cent beers helps. The thais should give there fookin head a shake. Xenophobic fuckers they have become. Digging it so far. Might even go see a temple or 2 tomorrow

----------


## fishlocker

You've got a hell of a thread to post when you get home BLD.  No pics of lil dickie please, I'll use my imagination on that. 555 . Take care of you and yours,  the fishes.

I was just thinking, didn't you do a bit of shooting last goround? I recall you posting it up on here a few years ago. All good fun I reckon, said something about a cow being extra.555

----------


## Dillinger

Go have a look at the floating village BLD.

As for them being better than the Thais, they seemed a lazy bunch of begging conts to me

One dollar one dollar is the main vocabulary i remember

----------


## fishlocker

Say goodnight to the misses for us,

----------


## Dillinger

> the worlds largest religious complex


Wouldnt that be Mecca, you drunken bum :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

I knew it, you are a closet muzzie. 

And a cheap one at that. Can't afford to give an orphan kid a dollar ? 5555

----------


## Dillinger

I gave a good few  of them a dollar. 

Doesnt change the fact theyre a lazy bunch of cunts who should be repairing that massive pile of rubble :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Didn't mean to step on your thread BLD but do expect a proper one upon your return. Happy and safe travels and treat the missus to the 12$ facial while you get the 6$ oil rub. I've miss fish in my ear with it all.Cheers. The fishes.

----------


## wasabi

How much is the shipping for  one of those replica Khema statues for sale?

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Go have a look at the floating village BLD.
> 
> As for them being better than the Thais, they seemed a lazy bunch of begging conts to me
> 
> One dollar one dollar is the main vocabulary i remember


head to Kampong Phluk not the tourist one near SR
Cambodia is changing very fast, summer 2016 we traveled about 2,000 kms all over the country,  knocking down trees everywhere,  SNV is turning into an exclusive Chinese district.  

Cambodia is poor,more poor than Laos, Thailand and even Myanmar and it shows everywhere

----------


## terry57

> It's no surprise there is an ongoing exodus of Thailand based expats to cambo.


Jesus mate,

Ya talking that shit up eh.

Cambo's a desperate shit hole compared to Thailand. 

Maybe that's why Expats go for a little visit but the vast majority live in Thailand.

Just sayin eh.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Ya talking that shit up eh.


No shit at all- there is an ongoing exodus of expats from Thailand to Cambo. If you don't believe me, just go there and ask around. It probably only represents a trickle at this stage, compared to the numbers here in Thailand, but it is ongoing. Several expats here have told me they would be living there now, were it not for the usual things- wife/ business/ job/ money on the ground here. I shit you not. I'm one of them.

Why? The reasons are several, and different for many. 
First and most obvious, it's cheaper there. So if you ain't got much money, or want more bang for your buck, it's a bit of a doddle.
Second- Visa, and this is the biggie for me. One year Visa on arrival, no questions asked- just tell 'em you want a business visa. No three monthly B/S, no annual nightmare (you just pay a local to do it for you, it's cheap), no money in the bank for two month requirement, no stoopid visa runs like so many here have to do, no need to go thru' the annual nonsense of providing these useless fukkers with a hand drawn map to your house and two photo's with the missus- Every single year. No bullshit, no hassle. A'hhh, paradise.
Third- general hassle. I'm sure the Cambo gov't is as crooked as any around here, but that hardly concerns you- you pay a local to do it all for you as mentioned, and it's cheap. You basically have no contact with the crooked fekks- driving license, car or bike rego, whatever.
Fourth- Weed. Cheap, plentiful and to all intents and purposes legal. Happy shake, special pizza? No problema- it's on the damn menu. Want more, heavy toker? just go down yer local market and buy a half kilo bag- it's dirt cheap. Prolly other drugs too, but I wouldn't know about that- it's no secret there are some druggies over there.
Fifth- English proficiency. It kinda knocked me out the first time I went to SR, to find the general level of English proficiency to be way better than over here- and that includes the tourist places. Way better. Waiters etc much more switched on too. The people there are eager to learn, eager to please it seems- here they are often complacent and lazy.
Sixth- that ethereal feeling of somehow feeling welcomed and even valued, rather than merely tolerated. That strange elation of being in a country you feel is going someplace (albeit off a very low base), having come from a country stuck in a bureaucratic & political miasma of it's own creation, where nobody who is anybody wants to change, and the general population is complacent and frankly lazy. A'hhh.

So got that off me chest.  :Smile:   But that ain't to say things are perfect- no place is. Cambo lacks decent healthcare- you need serious treatment, go next door to Thailand or back home. I'm told that it is improving, but if you are elderly or in frail health this is a major consideration. Leave the places the expats and tourists hang out and head off to the boonies- very little English spoken, and little if anything in the way of facilities for non-locals. The crooked cops will have you just the same over there- oh they luv barangs, same as Thailand then. Immigration too, if they can- but the residents soon enough learn how tell 'em to politely fekk off.

----------


## terry57

^

The common denominator for the Expats who talk up Cambo and want to move there is that in the main they are Financially compromised and their limited money can be stretched that little bit further. 

The other issues you mention are just a distraction. 

Visas. ?      Why don't ya just get a fookin Retirement Visa. ?    do away with all that shit ya mention. Once a fookin year to Immi for renewal. Piss easy.

General Hassle ???  You live up in Udon Ratchathani. Ya Can hear a duck fart 3 KLM away.    No Hassle up there. Talking rubbish.

Weed ??.  I love weed but I'm fooked if I'm guna live in Cambo to get it.   Low class stuff anyway.

Spoken English ?    Ya kidding aint ya, Punters get by just fine here in Thailand especially if they have a bint onside. Most do. 

The feeling of being Welcome. ???     Jesus, i rip the piss out of the Thais relentlessly but treat them with an ounce of respect and they are Fine. I like them.

Health Care ???    Don't stroke out over there mate or have a semi serious incident. World class treatment in Thailand. Fooked over there.

So given those issues i can safely say that punters who are financially independent and can choose their place to live aint gunna go live in that shit hole.  :Smile: 

Good luck in Cambo Mate, you will need it eh.

----------


## HuangLao

Perspectives will differ greatly, won't they....

----------


## terry57

Hey Jeff,

You should go live in Cambo, you are a peasant.

Perfect for you. :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> The other issues you mention are just a distraction.


Fekk no- the biggie for me, as I mentioned, is Visas & all the bullshit that goes with it, and general bureaucratic hassles here. But that ain't to say I love the fact the beer is a fraction of the price too, and better- you can actually get Stout there without paying a kings ransom. Shit weed e'hh- dunno who had u mate, but I didn't find it so. Helps to know people I guess.

Tewwy, I live here (for 13 years) and you don't- you are a regular visitor, that's all. So I suppose you don't have to deal with this bullshit, and that's a perfectly fine way to go. Personally, I find myself resenting it more every year. The Byzantine, backward, corrupt, inefficient, entrenched Thai bureaucracy does my head in.

Now why don't you toddle off and listen to some armchair expert on Australia tell you all about the place. He obviously knows better than the residents.  :Smile: 

Oh, I forgot to mention- you can own a business there, and actually work in it too, no hassles. Not that I personally would- but that's a biggie for several.

----------


## Thai3

> No shit at all- there is an ongoing exodus of expats from Thailand to Cambo. .



Exodus of filthy sex pats who buggered off for cheaper whores more like. Went for a week in 2000, came back after three days, fooking disgusting, kids on sale all over the place.

----------


## sabang

^ A nonce. One in every crowd, isn't there just. Guess you went to snooky then. If that sort of thing floats your boat, I've read you can get it here in Pattaya too, and CM became somewhat infamous for it's nest of kiddie fiddlers. But I've personally never seen it, save perhaps for some suspiciously young looking boys with older slobs in some gay soi in Patt's, some years ago (not Boyztown BTW).

Hey, if that sort of thing gets your rocks off, go sniff it out. It's your life.

----------


## HuangLao

> Exodus of filthy sex pats who buggered off for cheaper whores more like. Went for a week in 2000, came back after three days, fooking disgusting, kids on sale all over the place.


Exaggerations from those whom really have little experience or exposure.
Read such in a book, I'm sure.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah...blokes leaving Pattaya for Cambodia are mostly looking for better restaurant service.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thai3

> ^ A nonce. One in every crowd, isn't there just. Guess you went to snooky then. If that sort of thing floats your boat, I've read you can get it here in Pattaya too, and CM became somewhat infamous for it's nest of kiddie fiddlers. But I've personally never seen it, save perhaps for some suspiciously young looking boys with older slobs in some gay soi in Patt's, some years ago (not Boyztown BTW).
> 
> Hey, if that sort of thing gets your rocks off, go sniff it out. It's your life.


Obviously it's not what i am interested in word twister or I would not have come back after 3 days and I only went to PP, sounds like you have been to the brothel town snooky then or you would not know what it was like, you disgusting, vile person.

----------


## Thai3

> Exaggerations from those whom really have little experience or exposure.
> Read such in a book, I'm sure.



when were you last there then Geoff,? I went once 18 years ago and never went back, filthy hole full of western perverts.

----------


## sabang

Nope, never ever set eyes upon or feet in snooky you twisted little nonce. Sorry to disappoint you.

Eighteen years ago, hey what an Xspurt. I'm sure the place hasn't changed at all (Hey, just ignore the OP!).

Whatever gets yer rocks off, sicko.

----------


## terry57

> Fekk no- the biggie for me, as I mentioned, is Visas & all the bullshit that goes with it, and general bureaucratic hassles here.
> 
> Tewwy, I live here (for 13 years) and you don't- you are a regular visitor, that's all.
> 
>  So I suppose you don't have to deal with this bullshit, and that's a perfectly fine way to go. Personally, I find myself resenting it more every year. The Byzantine, backward, corrupt, inefficient, entrenched Thai bureaucracy does my head in.


Mate, 

I find you to be one real strange sort of coont who makes problems for himself and basically talks up shit for the sake of talking up shit.  Read the rubbish you wrote up top as a prime example of your silliness all of which is self inflicted. 

Now if I'm smart enough to get myself a Retirement Visa then supposedly a guy who has lived here as long as you should be able to work out that having a Retirement Visa is a shit load more easier to get and maintain than a fuking Marriage Visa.

Only once a year do ya need to drag ya sorry arse down to Immi for renewal and they do it there and then.

But no, 

You ya silly coont continue on with a fookin Marriage Visa and then cry a river regards the requirements to renew it. ???

And please don't tell me ya can't afford to maintain 800 K in ya Bank for 3 months. ?????

Please don't tell me that.  :Smile: 

Bottom line is this,   pack ya sad arse up and fuk off to Cambo. 

Ya seem to love it so much but you continue on here crying like a little bitch. 

Cambo is a fuking toilet . 

Enjoy the shit.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

I was last in Cambo 18 years ago. Things may have changed but not my spec at all. Must admit the happy pizza was a plus and beer cheaper and better but never had the slightest desire to go live there. I had fun but it was a holiday. And as we all know living somewhere and having a holiday are 2 different things.

Know 2 farangs from Roiet who went to live there because of cost. Both were back in a year. Couldn't stand it. I figure must have been pretty awful to opt to return to Roiet from Cambo.  :Smile: 

Agree with Terry re immigration/visa in Thailand. 45 minutes a year in the immigration office to extend my long stay visa is no bother for me. Been doing it for near 30 years so it's become the norm maybe why not irritation for me. 

Cost of living in Thailand is higher but not enough to make it a consideration to move for me. 

As far as the people here, I find them to be fine. Get on well with most all but mind, I live in a small village. The only farang left. Had a Yerman but he fucked off. Good riddance. A complete wanker he was.

Too each his own so for those who choose to go to Cambodia to live, good luck and enjoy.

----------


## sabang

Well, my current marriage visa expires eo Sept- and that's it. So if I stay on, it's a retirement visa or jiggery pokery (made a fair bit easier by the fact I have two passports). Yes, I'm aware that a retirement visa is easier than a marriage visa- but why? Another Thai'ism I suppose.

Kinda tied here in Pattaya for the mo anyway, because I'm living solo in this big pad while I get a sale or decent rental sorted. Life is good actually.  :Smile:  It's nice to be back after those years in the boonies, and there is no great hurry. I certainly cannot fault day to day life here, or in Isaan- my gripes have nothing to do with that. Met some really great people too.

Anyway, thinking of giving Cambo a go after that, Kampot seems top of my list at the moment- but I've never actually been there. Siem Reap is a nice place, but have cooled on the idea- too busy, too many tourists, baking hot for much of the year. PP- I enjoyed visiting, but not my first choice to live in a big city. Snooky- well I hear it's becoming more and more a Chinese gambling destination, but no harm in checking it out for a while.

Anyhow, what's to lose? It's not like I would ever make the same mistake I made here, and lay down serious assets there. So if I end up back in Thailand, or wherever, so what? Foot loose and fancy free lads and ladies- can you smell the napalm in the morning?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Thank fuk ya made a decent reasonable post out of this.

I wish you all the best.

----------


## Thailandbound

^^Best of luck, Sabang. Listen to your gut.

I spent a month touring all of Cambodia back in 2008. I'm sure it's changed a lot since then. One thing I remember is how kind the people were. They seemed to be very appreciative of whatever money they got and would give the shirt off of their back to strangers. I met a few Cambodian friends I still keep in touch with on fb. I'd like to go back and see how much it's changed. 

Just like when I went to Phuket recently, the last time I was there was ll years ago. It has changed a lot, so built up and so many tourists and rip-offs.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Not as easy as before to get a long term visa and there is no 1 year visa on arrival, u get a 30 days ordinary visa an extend BUT if u go the business visa  u now need be working and have an employer and wp. They have a 6 month EG visa ( looking for work) but cant be extended. No marriage extension, no in school extension. They have a current retirement extension but some says its 55, some say 60, some 65, for now no $$ required, depends on the travel agent u use to get it.

It is MORE expensive for everything BUT cigs and alcohol;  
gas, electricity, cokes, drinking water, cooking gas, cars, meats, motorcycles, Cars, drivers license , everything.
Yea you can eat out cheap BUT not cheaper than Thailand,  weed is rag weed  (  and no, u cant buy it at any market) If u see good weed it cam down from Laos.
Only 3 airports
Being taking over by Chinese 
Medical sucks compared to Thailand, level of english outside tourist areas non existent. Poor choice of accommodations and way overpriced for anything nice.
They just passed a law Farangs can no longer by a used motorcycle !!!
Wanna get married? cant f ur over 50, and f ur under, need show u make $2,500/month
More drug overdoses of young people than here in Thailand

PLUS:
yes the people are friendly, BUT so are 95% of the thai's

lived there a year, (2008/09)  travel frequently there ( was last there in May 2017) , even own land and a house in Khmer gf's name there,  but would never move back

----------


## Norton

> Anyhow, what's to lose?


Nada. Enjoy a your stay be it short or long.

----------


## terry57

I can't wait for the trip report.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I suppose with Kompany and his glass legs....

----------


## Dasher

> Yeah...blokes leaving Pattaya for Cambodia are mostly looking for better restaurant service.


Better golf courses. Pattaya expats are golfers not mongers. Just ask them.

----------

